# I've been 12 stone for 7 months?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright guys, I've been just a little over 12 stone for over 7 months now with my weight making small changes now and then.. I've personally noticed a big difference in size from what I'm like now compared to how I was in January. Although I'm just wondering why I've stuck to the same weight for so long? I've just recently noticed that I wasn't intaking enough calories per day from January - July, I was intaking around 1700-1900, instead of my recommended 3,000.. Would this be one of the reasons? Or could it just be that I've drop a lot of fat, my stomach has lost a bit of weight (32 compared to 34) but that it really..

Cheers guys


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

If your new to training you might add a modicum of muscle whilst losing fat, however eating under your maintenance should mean you will lose weight.

Eating above maintenance and you will put mass on


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

I've lost some form of fat across my whole body although I've still gained quite a large amount of muscle, i'm just very surprised that i'm still stuck at 12 stone..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Seems you've lost a bit of fat and water. This happened to me when i started training,i ate 7/8 times a day,trained like a ba****d and dropped weight for the first 3 weeks. I now put on roughly a pound a week(natty)


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea I reckon so, personally I think it's that I've lost a large amount of fat and it has been replaced with muscle in terms of weight. Although my diet is getting a serious sorting out so I shouldn't be 12 st when i start bulking


----------

